# Schwertfisch -Kroatien



## heiko666666 (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe gehört das in kroatien nachts vor murter und nicht vor den !!!kornaten!!! schwertfisch angeln möglich ist weiss jemand was genaueres...


----------

